# Autism Express on station



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful day here today. My anxiety is really bad today, so I spent the day running both my of Kalamazoo 4-4-0's. Grabbed a quick pic of the express on station picking up passengers. Mike


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great photo, reminds me of my days outdoors in G.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice looking garden railroad. Wouldn't mind seeing more pictures of it.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Ask and thou shall receive. Enjoy. Mike
This first pic is a link to a short video


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

More buildings and such has been added since those pics were taken last summer. The short video was taken a week or so ago. Mike


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks. And a gondola lift too. Cool.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Mike that is a great layout! I'm sure it is very calming. Oh, and as far as your signature, you are not alone. 

Trey


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

When I have the tollerance, I run my two live steamers, a Accucraft Ruby #5 saddle tank(butane gas fired) and a custom Ruby #1 with a coal fired boiler. But for relaxation, I usually run one of my Kalamazoo 4-4-0's. I added a second line to my signature, my therapist gave me a magnet as I have problems getting very depressed, feeling that I don't matter and the world would be better off without me. The magnet says "You matter in this world". It is said that 2 out of 10 autistic kids do not make it to adulthood, commiting suicide in thier teens. I am hoping when I get to run my special train at various other layouts, it will raise awareness that autism doesn't go away when you turn 18, or move out into the world. Mike


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Of course you matter. The fact that you take the time to build and share your trains proves it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I love how the real plants mix right in with the layout.:thumbsup:

Just a thought I had.
You need another project?
How about an operating mill's water wheel? Where your stream enters the pond? 
How come the stream bed is dry? Is the just for rain runoff? Or do you have a pump to circulate the water and it is just turned off?

I think I have seen kits sold for mills with the waterwheels for garden layouts somewhere in my internet travels. 
But all you need is the right house and a wheel.


----------

